# Dumb question on vehicle rod holders



## WTTacoma (Jul 5, 2007)

I've only been surf fishing a few times with my Dad but I love it and want to do more. We've only got a couple of 8 foot long rods now but I want to get a 12 + foot rod for Christmas or my Birthday. 

My question is this -
If we make a PVC rod holder for our truck doesn't the tips of the rod hit overpasses and stoplights? My Grandpa told me the highest a vehicle can be is only 14 feet. Is that right?

Thank you!


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

WTTacoma said:


> I've only been surf fishing a few times with my Dad but I love it and want to do more. We've only got a couple of 8 foot long rods now but I want to get a 12 + foot rod for Christmas or my Birthday.
> 
> My question is this -
> If we make a PVC rod holder for our truck doesn't the tips of the rod hit overpasses and stoplights? My Grandpa told me the highest a vehicle can be is only 14 feet. Is that right?
> ...



I used to put my 12/6" heavers in one on my rodeo. Never hit on overpass pr street light did hit the overhead on a drive through at mcdonalds once forgot they were there LOL. Problem was I hit some tree branches. So that ended that. I bought a ski rack holder for my roof rack from Thule now all my long rods go there my shorth rods 8' or less go in the rack on the front.

Good luck


----------



## buxtondaydreamin (Jan 11, 2007)

i personally never travel to hatteras with the rods in my cooler rack there are to many ways they could get damaged imo. when you get on the island you will ne fine. so many people ride around with rods on their racks that you wont have a proble with powerlines or anything. i have hit some low tree branches on some of the back roads but it didnt damage my rods. my advice is to either breakdown your rods and put them in your vehicle or rig a horizontal roof rack. that is the best way to transport them until your on the island


----------



## mrtad (Jul 2, 2007)

put your base sections in the holders and then put your tips in the truck or use rubber bands. Grabbed a cable wire last year on the north end of CB.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*my 13' rods*

haven't had problems with power lines, yet, but tree branches ocassionally. I try to keep em in the horizontal ski rack for the most part. You can save yourself a good bit of headache when you buy that 12' rod by getting one that is equal length for the butt and tip sections. Two 6' sections travel inside fairly easily in most vehicles, a 9' tip section is another matter.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

the saltiga surf at 13'3" can grab power lines/tree branches--we break it down til we are on the sand & break it down when we leave the beach..
also remember you need clearance for the butts on the sand after you air down


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Drive thru clearance at McDonalds is 9', so I take the rods apart, and put them in the rod holders in two pieces, which leaves plenty of room for cheeseburgers. Get some little velcro straps from Walmart and use them to hold the two pieces of the rod together. 

I've never had problems hitting my butt in the sand, even though I never air down my tires, but that could be a problem with bigger butts I'd imagine.


----------



## damifinowfish (May 29, 2006)

*keep it under twelve feet*

I drive a truck camper with a hight of 12 foot. Can't do drive throughs or parking garages. We keep the taller rods to the drivers side to miss any low trees. My rod rack is mounted low on the front and just measure the rod from ground to tip so you know your clearance

damifinow fish


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

On my vehicle the longer butts (over 30" from butt to reel seat) can drag in the sand if the tires are in deep tracks and the sand in the middle is piled high. Haven't had any real problems (such as snapping a butt) just a little sand on the butt cap- wipe off and start fishing.


----------

